# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Do you get anxious about numbers on Facebook?

## Grand Jete

I get really anxious and feel terrible about myself whenever I see my Facebook friend count go down...or if nobody likes my status or photos. I do enjoy connecting with a few friends who live far away though and don't want to completely get rid of my Facebook page at the moment. But I recently found this tool that can hide the numbers, like friend count and whatnot. It has been a huge load off my mind, even though I am often still tempted to check the numbers. Just thought I'd share the link in case anyone is interested. I haven't found it to be spammy or anything. 

http://bengrosser.com/projects/facebook-demetricator/

I should add that it has its problems...sometimes the numbers flash just for a split second before disappearing, and that's plenty of time for me to figure out how many people liked something or how many friends I have in common with someone. I'm hoping that it will continue to improve because Facebook would be soooo much better if I didn't have to worry about the metrics.

----------


## JustAShadow

I get bothered by the same stuff, especially the friend count.   It makes me anxious even when someone I don't know well unfriends me, because then I start wondering if it was something I posted. 

Wish I wasn't so sensitive.

----------


## sanspants

I don't post anything in fear that no one will like it. But I hear ya. I have no idea what my friend count is; the benefit of working in a huge place (hospital, here) is that everyone friends everyone else, so that number isn't an issue. On the other hand I get very jealous when a friend gets a zillion likes for doing almost nothing, just because they're popular. I also envy people who can post stuff that gets lots of positive attention. Then again, that has to do with how much interaction you have with your friends on FB, and if you're like me (without much interaction) than you won't get many likes or replies. 

If you ask me what I fear most in life, I'll tell you FB, flat out. Not approaching people, not public speaking, not assault or even death. Facebook lol.

----------


## Cage

I really don't like facebook. I have my page disabled.

----------


## ShyOne

> I get bothered by the same stuff, especially the friend count.   It makes me anxious even when someone I don't know well unfriends me, because then I start wondering if it was something I posted. 
> 
> Wish I wasn't so sensitive.



^^ 

Yep, pretty much says it all. Facebook is evil and so bad for anxiety.

----------


## SmileyFace

I used to be anxious about this sort of thing. I used to think I was so cool to have 9457394857347534950345908343 people on my Facebook. As I got older... I still felt that way really. I don't know what caused me to stop though. I started to gradually not care about the friend count. I decline 99% of friend requests I get. I refuse to add people I do not know as well as people I do know but do not have any reason to talk to them (i.e. lots of people I went to HS with). I wouldn't say THAT part of me has to do with social anxiety either like "Oh my goodness, i don't want them to see I don't have a lot going on in my life!" I just... I don't know, as time goes by, I like to keep certain things about my life private. I don't really post a whole lot on FB either. I comment and "like" stuff, yes... but as far as posting statuses and pics of my own, I hardly do that nowadays. When I think about it, there's really nothing worthy of sharing except big news or whatever *shrug*

----------


## Apocalyptic

Don't have Facebook anymore. Life's great!

----------


## Grand Jete

I should add that I'm not necessarily worried about the exact number of people in my friend count...I just get anxious when it goes down. Especially when I later find out that someone I thought was my friend has deleted me. I always repeat to myself that it probably has nothing to do with me, that they just are weeding their Facebook to their closest friends and family...but still end up feeling hurt.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I know that feeling. Just yesterday I had someone remove me from Skype and Facebook. It really hurt since this was someone I thought I was close to, but apparently they did not want to deal with my problems anymore.

----------

